# We're Outbackers Too....



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

Good day to all....

After many months of research and vacillation between the KZ and Outback series, weâ€™ve decided to purchase an Outback 26RS. Looking back there were many factors which ultimately convinced us to go with the Outback over the KZ. Before I go any further I must comment that KZ makes a great product, to the point that we were ready to purchase one. However I think the two deciding factors to go with the Outback were the dealerships willingness to arrange a trade in for our old tent trailer, and this website. By far, the Outbackers website is the most informative resource available to potential buyers, newbies, and seasoned veterans.

We start our Outback journey this Wednesday when we go through our PDI and walk-through, and head out on our first trip on July 1 weekend Weâ€™ll use the inspection checklist provided on Jollymonâ€™s FAQ section (if there are additional checks we should do that are not listed, please let us know). To all of members on the Outbackers website, especially to the frequent posters, especially to the Jollymon, California Jim, CastleOutbackers, Ghostly, and many more than we can remember, we thank everyone for your insights and wisdom, and we look forward to reading your future posts from all Outbackers members.

All the best,
Bill & Carol


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

bill & carol,

action Let me be the first to welcome you to Outbackers! You've made a great choice and one I'm sure you'll come to realize in the days to come.

The 26 is a great TT. Enjoy!!







sunny

Mark


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

We were seriously considering the Frontier by KZ as well. But while doing a search of "rear slides" on RV.net, I ran across a link to outbackers.com. I fell in love







with the outbackers â€œcommunityâ€ so we found a local dealer, checked them out, and the rest is history. Once we took a look at the outback and we never went back to the Frontier.









Congrats and welcome.

Chris


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We also debated the same brands but with this great site and informative members, how could you go wrong?








Our local K-Z dealer here was not too impressive. We decided in February what we wanted after we visited the K-Z dealer and the Outback dealer. The K-Z dealer just left a message this month asking us if we were still interested (that was the first we had heard from him since February). Impressive sales people, huh?









Anyway, ENJOY your new Outback! We sure have!

Michelle


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Bill / Carol,

Congrats on your FINE purchase of a 26 RS. You will enjoy this model. Sure you give up a little interior space without a slide, but that quad bunk room combined with easy towing makes the 26 RS a gem.

Randy


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We also looked at some hybrid models before find the Outbacks. Once we walked inside the first Outback, I knew we had found the trailer for our family.

The quad bunkhouse is a huge plus for us. We like to camp with a lot of friends and having the ability to have them go play in "their room" is great. The weather in Oregon does to offer a bit of liquid sunshine, so we have all our bases covered now.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi bill and carol action

welcome and congrats on the new outback









glad to see you decided on the outback, did you go through east bay rv?

send me an email, lets chat.

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome and Congrats bcsmith4k on the 26RS
The best thing about the 26 for us is the bunkhouse (Love It)
Enjoy
Don action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard folks. Glad to have you. Pull up a chair around the campfire, open your favorite beverage, and join in the fun.

Yeah, another 26RS joins the ranks. Be sure to search out the "which model do you have" Poll, and add to our numbers.









Tim


----------

